# Jerry Miculek



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Jerry is a great Guy----*


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Do they stock them?!?!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I think an argument could be made he is one of the best, if not the best all around shooters to ever live. He never stops impressing me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff I like the home made clip, thinking if Jerry can't do it in the amount of time that clown stated well it just can't be done.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you imagine the bad luck any coyote would have if Jerry was around? The coyote wouldn't stand a chance if Jerry had his AR.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the most important thing he said in video, was we need to hold the politicians accountable for what they say about guns, especially when it is false. Same goes for the media. These are a couple of reasons we are having attacks on our gun rights !!!


----------

